# Security Cameras?



## Rob73 (May 21, 2012)

Well it seems I'm in the market for security cameras after I caught some idiots stealing a chain link fence roll from behind my garage yesterday morning.  Ever since our neighborhood decided to allow 'housing authority, AKA. section 8' into our area the crime has sky rocketed.  

3 houses near me broke into, my cars broke into multiple times and now brazenly stealing in broad daylight from behind my garage.   I went to water my vegetable garden in the morning and these morons had my fence tied to a dolly and were cutting through yards with it.  Chased them down and learned how bad I'm out of shape now lol.

One kid was my direct neighbor, which I've found one day just walked into my shop. So now it seems it's time to fence the yard up even more and put get a higher level of security in to not only cover the house but the shop. :frown:

Has anyone had any experience with night owl brand or the $4-$500 night vision range sets?  If I put something up I want it to be clear not all grainy so they can't identify them?


----------



## dbledsoe (May 21, 2012)

Check out X10.com. They have everything a gadget freak could want, including security systems.


----------



## BrianM (May 21, 2012)

I'm using one of the M7-RC550WS from Microseven.com.  Got if from them on their Ebay store for a discount.  It isn't cheap but it works great and the IR illumination is excellent for seeing things at night.

I also use a couple of the Microsoft LifeCams connected via USB extenders with a software security program called BLUEIRIS, for watching the Front and back doors.


----------



## Akula (May 21, 2012)

dbledsoe said:


> Check out X10.com. They have everything a gadget freak could want, including security systems.



I have not heard any positive reviews from X10 users.
X-10 Security Alarm | Unbiased Customer Reviews is just a sample of current or former owners.  Still people can get lucky and have no problems.  I believe if your worried about things, why risk it?

I would think to go in layers.  If you have a Fry's Electronics close, go inside and look at the different set ups they have in stock.  You will want a outdoor camera(s) that is going to work and be clear enough if you have to turn it over to the police, you can.  Cheap quality video will not work...period.  I used to run operations for a major retailer.  My system was over $100K and the local police used to bring me videos from stop-n-rob store to try and process.  They were using time lapse recorders that just run over and over..each time it would degrade the quality.
Next best solution is a dog along with a security system.
Next step is outdoor motion flood lights.
Keep your areas clear.  Trim bushes.  Why give crooks a place to hide?

As with most things in life, you will get what you pay for.......


----------



## hanau (May 21, 2012)

I really can't recommend anything but here is a good long read on cameras and security from another message board.

CCTV cameras 101: **Table of Contents in OP** Updated 30 Apr - AR15.COM


----------



## DSurette (May 21, 2012)

I've got a Dropcam on order.  Probably would not be what you are looking for, but the price is right it gets good reviews.  Not suitable for outdoor use but inside through a window might work for you.  Nice part is you don't need a computer to use it.  Just a wireless connection.  And the price is $150.00 for stand-alone.  You can get off site storage for $10.00 a month if thats what you want.


----------



## Rob73 (May 21, 2012)

Akula said:


> dbledsoe said:
> 
> 
> > Check out X10.com. They have everything a gadget freak could want, including security systems.
> ...



Yeah, I cleared the bush line yesterday after the cops left.  I already have the motion detection with flood lights, put that up after the first car break in.. that didn't deter them at all though. They hit the car and truck 4 or 5 times after that. Cop told me all I did was make it easier for them to see   Eventually had to put an alarm on the car and have not got hit since then. 

I checked town ordinance they wont let me put up barb wire or electrify the back fence.  I'd love to juice one of these hood rats lol. They have already caused property damage from going over the fence and now they have taken to spreading apart out two adjacent posts where mine and my back neighbors fence meets.   I put some tie wire between those this morning will see what they do with that.

Damn shame, this town was a great place to live years ago but is going down very fast.  Can't sell either with the current housing market. Only one that buys around here are property owners that want bottom basement prices to turn your home into another section 8 rental.  Basically the town has gone from mayberry to turning into a ghetto.


----------



## hanau (May 21, 2012)

got a dog?
but electric fence wire around the bottom and around the top.

Officer it is a dog fence, my dog likes to dig under the fence and is know to climb the fence to get out. Yes we had to use a Horse electric fence charger since the ones for the dogs is not strong enough(had a Siberian husky that would sit on the wire for the ones made for dogs, really had to get one for horses.)

No officer the dog got scarred and ran away when those guys tried to break in, guess they must off damaged the electric wire when the tried to climb over the fence.


----------



## Rob73 (May 21, 2012)

hanau said:


> I really can't recommend anything but here is a good long read on cameras and security from another message board.
> 
> CCTV cameras 101: **Table of Contents in OP** Updated 30 Apr - AR15.COM




Thanks for the link nice to see the picture quality difference between cameras.


----------



## Haynie (May 21, 2012)

That sucks.  We are in the market too.  In the twenty something years this place has been in business nothing has gone missing.  Now we have to make sure everything away and locked up tight.  We alarmed the main shop 2 years ago after someone tried to break in.  Now we have people massing with the boats in the yard.  So, cameras are on the to do list.  

Thanks for posting the link john.


----------



## Akula (May 21, 2012)

While it would be funny to watch, electric fence is a bad idea.  Lawyers would get involved and cost you a lot of money.


----------



## Visionwoodworks (May 21, 2012)

30 caliber


----------



## Haynie (May 21, 2012)

Akula said:


> While it would be funny to watch, electric fence is a bad idea.  Lawyers would get involved and cost you a lot of money.



Good point Since we are a commercial industrial property we are allowed razor wire, but our lawyer does not like it.


----------



## The Penguin (May 21, 2012)

hanau said:


> got a dog?
> but electric fence wire around the bottom and around the top.
> 
> Officer it is a dog fence, my dog likes to dig under the fence and is know to climb the fence to get out. Yes we had to use a Horse electric fence charger since the ones for the dogs is not strong enough(had a Siberian husky that would sit on the wire for the ones made for dogs, really had to get one for horses.)
> ...


this


----------



## George417 (May 21, 2012)

9 Mill


----------



## ed4copies (May 21, 2012)

Horse electric fence will not damage the crooks.

I had horses (and the fences) for over 30 years---have touched the wire often (not intentionally)  Gives you a jolt, but no real damage, even if you are standing in water or snow up to your butt!!

A little difficult for this application though--it has to have insulators---although if you just strung wire on an insulator at the top of the fence you MAY find they won't test it!!


----------



## Rob73 (May 21, 2012)

George417 said:


> 9 Mill




I have a 357 Revolver, and a 45 target pistol with a scope.  However, I can not carry a pistol on my property. I would be the one in the back of the squad. The only lawful use here is if they break into my house and I feel my life is threatened.  Then I can can defend myself.  You basically can not have any weapons in this town, if I was to tazer, mace, black jack,  or anything on someone even in my yard they would be taking me to jail.   

The juveniles here get away with everything.  Two houses to my left and behind my house kid got busted running a robbery ring. They robbed *40* houses in my town.  Nothing happened to him, he's still acting the thug and stealing from the neighborhood. 

As I'm typing this two more squads here, someone broke into house across the street through the window.


----------



## wee willie (May 21, 2012)

Rob73 said:


> Well it seems I'm in the market for security cameras after I    went to water my vegetable garden in the morning QUOTE]
> 
> My 2cents(cdn) electric fence to stop the deer eating my veggie garden


----------



## The Penguin (May 21, 2012)

Rob73 said:


> George417 said:
> 
> 
> > 9 Mill
> ...


how does a "town" have the ability to infringe upon your 2nd Amendment rights?


----------



## Rob73 (May 21, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> Rob73 said:
> 
> 
> > George417 said:
> ...




You can own the gun you can not brandish it on your property.  So I can't walk around with the 357 clipped to my belt. I would be charged at minimum with disorderly conduct : 

any firearm, rifle, shotgun, machine *gun*, pistol, revolver, dagger, razor, dangerous knife, stiletto, knuckles, slingshot, billy, stun *gun*  or taser, crossbow, common or compound bows, underwater speargun,  black-jack, sand-club, sand-bag, throwing star, nunchakus, broken bottle  or other piece of glass, air *gun*, air pistol, spring *gun*, spring pistol, BB *gun*, paint ball *gun*, pellet *gun*  or any implement that is not a firearm which impels a breakable paint  ball containing washable marking colors, or a pellet constructed of hard  plastic, steel, lead or other hard materials with a force that  reasonably is expected to cause bodily harm, look-alike weapon which by  its appearance, including shape, color, size, markings or lack thereof,  or any other identifying physical characteristic, would lead a  reasonable person to believe that the object is a weapon which could  cause bodily harm, an object containing noxious or deleterious liquid,  gas or substance or other dangerous weapon.


----------



## RussFromNH (May 21, 2012)

My neighbor has a laminated paper target with three or four shots in the head and heart area in front of his house with the words “There is nothing in this house worth dying for”


----------



## Rob73 (May 21, 2012)

RussFromNH said:


> My neighbor has a laminated paper target with three or four shots in the head and heart area in front of his house with the words “There is nothing in this house worth dying for”



LOL that's great.


----------



## Fireengines (May 21, 2012)

Without question the Logitech Alert is one of the best systems made.

No cables to run. All you do is plug in into an electrical outlet and that becomes your cable that connects to a box that connects to your computer. 

The night-vision is great, you can view the camera(s) on a smart phone, IPad, record on your computer, get paged when something passes the parameters you set up, and even play a sound on your computer when those parameters are broken. 

It comes in a water-proof outdoor or indoor configuration. 

It takes about 30 minutes to install.

Here are some examples:

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/alert/digital-security-videos


----------



## titan2 (May 21, 2012)

Rob73 said:


> The Penguin said:
> 
> 
> > Rob73 said:
> ...


 

According to *Webster's New World Dictionary Third College Edition* ----
*Brandish* = to wave, shake, or exhibit in a meancing, challenging, or exultant way; flourish — *n.* the act of brandishing something

I don't see how having a holstered side arm (for your self protection - does you no good in the house when you walk in on a burglary in your shop or on you back property.

Is your property within the town/city limits or are you in a rural area? Have you checked with the county sheriff about obtaining a CCW? (Not seen can't even be construed to be brandishing!!!)

If crime is rising that high, might be time to organize your local, law-abiding citizens to change the law or even your local 'District Attorney'. Get someone in there that stands for the law abiding citizens and *NOT* the vermin that pray upon them!!!

*There's an old saying.....Evil flourishes when good men do nothing!!!*

Good Luck,


Barney


----------



## Mariner1 (May 21, 2012)

titan2 said:


> Rob73 said:
> 
> 
> > The Penguin said:
> ...


 
Illinois is the only state that has no provisions for lawfully carrying a weapon. Chicago was taken to court over the ban on firearms, and was told there laws were against the 2nd ammendment. So they came back and said you could own one, as long as it was kept in your home. But you were not allowed to have it outside, which included in your garage. Hopefully things have loosened up a bit since I last read about it, but I doubt it. As for finding someone in authority on your side good luck. Most of the top law enforcement people in large cities seem to be opposed to a law abiding citizen carring a weapon, or using one to defend themselves.

Someone suggested a 9mm, but I reccomend a 45, because shooting twice is just silly


----------



## Rob73 (May 21, 2012)

> According to *Webster's New World Dictionary Third College Edition* ----
> *Brandish* = to wave, shake, or exhibit in a meancing, challenging, or exultant way; flourish — *n.* the act of brandishing something
> 
> I don't see how having a holstered side arm (for your self protection -  does you no good in the house when you walk in on a burglary in your  shop or on you back property.
> ...



Unfortunately Illinois does not allow conceal carry permits.
I don't live in a 'rural' area.  I live in a south Suburb of Chicago.  You go by Illinois state law and local village ordinances.  In reality the problem started when  Chicago knocked down the projects, then made it so there would be no more housing there.  Then the suburbs opened up section 8 housing vouchers and started to absorb that 'crowd'. Property buyers came in grabbed up foreclosed & turned it into section 8 rental properties.  Every year they added more vouchers, and more companies bought up more property to rent out.  Once that cycle begins it's hard to stop it.  As this happens your property values go down and your crime rate goes up. 

There are some other residents that are getting tired of things and there is talk about forming a neighborhood watch. In reality, however, I think it's gone to far.   Most large stores are leaving or have left the area.  Fast food places closing down,  major grocery stores left and replaced by 'discount' food stores.  Many vacant properties both residential and commercial. It's just the entire area slowly decaying. 

I talked to one neighbor today that stated she has seen someone at her back door and at her window air conditioner (both places where the local riff raff like to break in. ) and she wont call the police because she fears "retaliation".   Which is a problem, you don't act and call the cops you're just letting these people get more of a foothold.  

I will talk with the few that want a neighborhood watch but I don't hold much hope for it.  Right now I just want to secure what I have until I can get into a position to sell.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 21, 2012)

MOVE!!​


----------



## manik (May 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your situation. Ever since they closed the housing  projects downtown the outer suburbs have been taking a hit. My wife's  mother lived in Park Forest and we let one of the borthers have the  house... not worth the property taxes now.

Anyhow, if you install a security system, you might install a few extra  outdoor camera cases. May not have to have a camera in all of them.  Might be worth a try.

Here in Phoenix, the suggestion is to plant Teddy Bear Cholla in front  of your windows. The jumping spines deter anyone climbing in, but if you  are in a house fire you can get out.

Now I know cactus does not grow in Chicago area, but poison ivy and  poison oak do, also nettles and maybe a few other "spikie" plants.

Another idea might be to get some dye packets the banks use and place under things they like to lift up.

If you do go the dog route, I heard a story years ago about a guy that  owned a farm outside of St. Louis. Every year when hunting season rolled  around, city slickers would come onto his property and he would have to  stay out of his fields for want of dodging stray bullets. 

His solution was to hire a dog trainer to train 3 dogs to walk his  property line. The property owner paid and then sued the trainer as the  dogs could be dangerous.

 The trainer cross sued stating that he had fulfilled his contract. 

I think those suits are still waiting for resolution. If any city  slicker ever sues the property owner for his dogs attacking them, the  first 2 suits have to be resolved first.

Might be worth looking into.


----------



## Rob73 (May 21, 2012)

Yeah, it's not uncommon for the criminals to sue the owners of the homes they are breaking into.  The dogs they don't fear as much here anymore unless you have a pretty vicious breed. Not only has crime gone up but the big 'thing' is fighting dogs.  So you have pit bulls abound in the area.  My friends kid just got chased by a loose one down the street from me last week.  The only thing that saved him was someone else had a small dog and the pit veered off to attack it when he saw it.  Small dogs are used as bait dogs for the fight trainers.  The year before they were stealing small dogs out of peoples back yards.   

 Your are correct on the property taxes as well.  They go up every year as the property values go down.  This is .24 acer plot with a 950 square foot home and they raised it to $3895 a year.   I have no doubts that by 2013 they will jack it up some more. 

As for MOVE if it was that easy I'd be gone already but I'm working on it 




manik said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation. Ever since they closed the housing  projects downtown the outer suburbs have been taking a hit. My wife's  mother lived in Park Forest and we let one of the borthers have the  house... not worth the property taxes now.
> 
> Anyhow, if you install a security system, you might install a few extra  outdoor camera cases. May not have to have a camera in all of them.  Might be worth a try.
> 
> ...


----------



## WWAtty (May 21, 2012)

manik said:


> If you do go the dog route, I heard a story years ago about a guy that  owned a farm outside of St. Louis. Every year when hunting season rolled  around, city slickers would come onto his property and he would have to  stay out of his fields for want of dodging stray bullets.
> 
> His solution was to hire a dog trainer to train 3 dogs to walk his  property line. The property owner paid and then sued the trainer as the  dogs could be dangerous.
> 
> ...



The fact that those two contract suits are pending won't stop someone from successfully litigating a personal injury case.

If my client was a plaintiff injured by those dogs, I could drive a truck through that so-called defense. All I'd have to do is name both the farmer and dog trainer as defendants and watch the judge give instructions to the jury on how to divide up liability. (Joint and several liability)

The best solution has been pointed out by a few others: move out.  Having to use locks and cameras is a reality in most places. But I wouldn't live where I had to constantly worry about thugs breaking in and helping themselves to whatever they want.  Or doing worse things.


----------



## edicehouse (May 22, 2012)

I have not read all, but have you checked out the hunting camera's?  get one that has fast picture taking.


----------



## TellicoTurning (May 23, 2012)

Where I live a security camera systems wouldn't make much difference... what you need maybe is a good Rottweiler system backed up with a Smith & Wesson security system.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## kghinsr (May 23, 2012)

Rob
get yourself a laser pointer you can carry in your pocket
they don't know if its mounted on anything or not
ken


----------



## WWAtty (May 23, 2012)

kghinsr said:


> Rob
> get yourself a laser pointer you can carry in your pocket
> they don't know if its mounted on anything or not
> ken



I actually did that once a few years ago.  One night I was awakened by the sounds of the neighbor's dogs barking like crazy.  I looked out and saw two teenagers snooping around my yard. Don't know what they were up to, maybe casing the area.  I grabbed my laser pointer and shined it on the chest of one of them. I didn't say a word, just kept that dot pointed at center mass on the guy. The other guy saw the bright red dot and said "let's get the f**k outta here!" and they took off running.

The next day, I found out that local police had taken 2 juveniles into custody for a string of burglaries a few blocks away!


----------



## Longfellow (May 23, 2012)

Think George Zimmerman


----------



## snyiper (May 23, 2012)

I think a flair gun is legal in most areas...try running with a flair burning your butt!!!! Now that being said wasp spray can shoot 27 feet in a stream and is blinding untill the Dr can put in the nutralizer to restore vision!!!


----------



## WWAtty (May 23, 2012)

snyiper said:


> I think a flair gun is legal in most areas...try running with a flair burning your butt!!!! Now that being said wasp spray can shoot 27 feet in a stream and is blinding untill the Dr can put in the nutralizer to restore vision!!!



I think you can get pepper spray that will shoot that far. :biggrin:


----------



## Haynie (May 23, 2012)

edicehouse said:


> I have not read all, but have you checked out the hunting camera's?  get one that has fast picture taking.



Now that you mention it a cop told us to do that a couple years ago.  I had forgotten all about it.  Thanks.


----------



## The Penguin (May 23, 2012)

since you are considering a game (hunting) camera - I think there are versions that will send you photo/video over the internet.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (May 24, 2012)

I once saw a sign that said  "This property is protected by Smith & Wesson 4 nights a week. You guess which nights"   :biggrin:


----------



## JAZNCARR (May 24, 2012)

Hello rob,I too had some window shoppers at 3am and some bolder during the day close calls. If you google vivint home security theyhave a digital. Wireless system( no wires for burglars to cut) andyou canadd cameras and checkin from your smart phone. Armand disarm. Wwith your phone and its reasonably priced and I've been very happy with the service


----------



## BKelley (May 24, 2012)

There is a security system made by Remington.  Ask for the 12 ga. model.

Ben


----------



## WWAtty (May 24, 2012)

KBs Pensnmore said:


> I once saw a sign that said  "This property is protected by Smith & Wesson 4 nights a week. You guess which nights"   :biggrin:



"Anyone found here at night will be found here in the morning."


----------

